# How to buy shares in China/Taiwan/Korea?



## warakawa (13 February 2011)

I want to buy shares in some companies listed in Asian countries. Do you have to be citizen of that country to buy their shares? Anyone here who have shares in China, Taiwan or Korea could you please tell me what I have to do. Thanks.


----------



## noirua (13 February 2011)

warakawa said:


> I want to buy shares in some companies listed in Asian countries. Do you have to be citizen of that country to buy their shares? Anyone here who have shares in China, Taiwan or Korea could you please tell me what I have to do. Thanks.




It's best to buy Chinese stocks on the Hong Kong exchange, although many have quotes on the NYSE - CNOOC CEO for instance. Chinese companies tend to be quite secretive and make few announcements though they usually will send hard copies of announcements and Annual Reports direct from China.
Chinese companies are generally good at replying to emails, even though at times the response gives little information - always exceedingly polite.
Most of the largest quoted companies in China have at least 51% owned by another Chinese company in which the PRC own more that 50%.


----------

